# Sleepy Hollow Scarecrow! Life-size static prop $1-$10! With photos!



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

I like it. Good job.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

That turned out great! I have always been an advocate of using sticks and branches for scarecrow building.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

My only regret is that I didn't get any photos of it outside with it's cloak, also that it wasn't easier to store. I ended up tossing the body but I may re-create it again this year.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Great tut, looks fantastic.


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Apr 29, 2008)

Any pics of your Sleepy Hallow set from last year? We are going Headless Horseman with Tim Burton scarecrows and haunted trees this year. I've got a lot to make, but thought it would be cool to check out someone else's ideas.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks great tut!


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

If anyone is interested, I just got up my Sleepy Hollow party photos from 2011.


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Apr 29, 2008)

Love this theme. Yes, show me more.


----------



## solares07 (Aug 18, 2010)

very creative!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great pictures.Looks like a great party.


----------

